# Hello from SoundTorch Studios!!



## TheRIGERE (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi to all. I'm looking forward to talking with all of you.

Musically Yours,


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to VI Todd. Enjoy the forum!


----------

